# Desktop Computer In Outback?



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

There's no way around it, I have to take my desktop with us for our three-month stay in Michigan. Just the two of us, with occasional overnight stays by grandkids.

The only place I see to put it in our 21RS is in the bunk bed area.

Has anyone done this, or will I be the pioneer? Is anyone interested in the results?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LateralG said:


> There's no way around it, I have to take my desktop with us for our three-month stay in Michigan. Just the two of us, with occasional overnight stays by grandkids.
> 
> The only place I see to put it in our 21RS is in the bunk bed area.
> 
> ...


Interesting project








You'll have to take pictures and post them 
When your done

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Saw Dell had a low end laptop on sale for $549. Might be a lot easier to use that vs. lugging a desktop/monitor/keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I vote for the laptop option. If you take the lower bunk out, you are going to rack you head while sitting there. Also, you will probably have to move anytime someone needs to go in or out of the trailer or use the head.

With the laptop, you can sit at the dinette and watch the cretins have water balloon and hose battles.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

If you do the mod, please post pics.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I also suggest the laptop...

I travel allot and even on vacation - and I hate this - i carry the laptop with a Verizon Air Card in it to remain in contact...

but with a laptop you can use it in the TV as a GPS navigator, in the TT as a laptop and out under the awning drinking a beer...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow Ghosty, under the awning with a beer is a little more tolerable









John


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

I would vote for the laptop as well. We have two and don't go camping without at least one of them. And now, so many coffee houses and sandwich shops have internet access so you can just tote your laptop to the nearest Starbucks or Panera(I know, I know, they don't serve beer) and have free internet.

Wendy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gary,

Has anyone mentioned using a laptop instead? I think you might find that a much more workable solution.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Boy! It's fun spending other peoples money!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I am going to also put in a plug for a laptop. Desktops don't like being bounced around alot, and the ease of mobility with the laptop, if you never owned one, is it's own reward. Besides, everyone should own more than one computer. Heck, even the kids have there own laptops. Come to think of it, me and the dog are the only ones without laptops... When does that Income Tax Check arrive???


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Gary,
> 
> Has anyone mentioned using a laptop instead? I think you might find that a much more workable solution.
> 
> ...


I have a fairly good laptop, and using it for what I do is out of the question.
* AutoCAD & many large files
* Photoshop & many large files
* Excel and files
* GPS files & Google Earth displays
* Storage of 1,000's of photos.

The first two just can't be done satisfactorily with less than 1 GB of memory or less than 19" monitor. Also, I've got many, many files that would have to be transferred, as well as custom settings for all my software.

I would go the laptop route with 19" LCD monitor if:

* It's nearly as fast as my 2.5 GHZ, 1 GB desktop
* And, I could use an external hard drive that is a clone of my desk top.

But, if this can be done, I don't know how to do it. Does someone here?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

There is a Dell that comes pretty close to meeting your needs:
http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/p...specstab#tabtop

It can be had with a 2.26GHz CPU, 1GB RAM and a decent NVIDIA graphics card. Just as important though, is that it has a 7200 RPM hard drive - most laptops have 5200 RPM drives, and that's a serious bottleneck on CAD and Pshop. You probably still want to invest in a good UPS, in case the shore power spikes or surges - and you probably want to get an extra AC adapter, just in case.

As an extra benefit - bring along a 17" LCD monitor, because you can plug it right into the laptop and run dual displays (the laptop's display and the external LCD). Dual 17" monitors will spoil you, over using just a single 19"!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Scrib said:


> There is a Dell that comes pretty close to meeting your needs:
> http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/p...specstab#tabtop
> 
> It can be had with a 2.26GHz CPU, 1GB RAM and a decent NVIDIA graphics card. Just as important though, is that it has a 7200 RPM hard drive - most laptops have 5200 RPM drives, and that's a serious bottleneck on CAD and Pshop. You probably still want to invest in a good UPS, in case the shore power spikes or surges - and you probably want to get an extra AC adapter, just in case.
> ...


That does look good. Dual monitor also a good thought.

Huge remaining issue is the ability to run all the applications I have on my desktop, and access all the files. I already have my complete desktop XP Home system, apps, & files copied on an external USB 250GB hard drive.

Ideally, I'd have the ability for the laptop to access that drive & OS just as I now can on my desktop.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Ideally, I'd have the ability for the laptop to access that drive & OS just as I now can on my desktop.


Sorry, it just doesn't work that way. You can't run one OS on two different computers..

The best way to go (if you decide laptop) is to setup both systems (desktop and laptop) in the same way.... same software, same setup options, etc. Then use the 250GB external drive for all your DATA storage needs... I.e. photos, cad files, etc.

I know you said you have your desktop setup just the way you like but....

1. Installing software on two systems is legal as long as only one system is use at a time (even Windows XP).
2. There is a a tool in Windows XP called *Files and Settings Transfer Wizard* which will transfer most of your settings from your desktop to your laptop. (I have heard it works surprisingly well...)
3. To be sure it's configured in the same way before you go on the road, use only the laptop at home for a few days so you have the desktop as a reference.
4. Trailers aren't the most secure vehicles around and I wouldn't want to risk having my desktop PC stolen.. A laptop is easier to 'hide' or just bring it along with you.

PS Those new Centrino Dual Core laptops with a gig of ram are probably FASTER than your current desktop PC. Unfortunately, they aren't cheap. I've got a Pentium D 2.8 ghz at work and it's smokin' fast..

Greg


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You can purchase a laptop with extra memory, my laptop has 1 1/2 gig of memory and has an external lcd hooked up, wireless mouse and keyboard. 40 gig drive with an 80 gig external for files and backups. You can buy almost anything you want included in a laptop that you have in your desktop depending the manufacturer. If you choose to bring your desktop do not travel with it in the trailer, too much bouncing. It will probably not work if you mount it in the trailer and drive any distance. I would put it in your car and then drive it.

Another option is to build yourself an XPC system it is a cube system that is 8"x8'x12" and has a carrying case. I needed to take my son back and forth to the city and the doctor suggested a laptop and I didn't want to buy one for a 5 year old and so I built an p4 XPC with a gig of memory, hd, video and carried a 17"lcd in a tote bag. worked like a charm. He still uses it today and plays all his video games and such without any problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > There is a Dell that comes pretty close to meeting your needs:
> ...


If you're going to have internet access then you can absolutly use the computer at home (with all it's horse power) and then access it via your laptop. This will take some time to setup, but if it's something you're going to do often then I would recommend this approach.

I use VNC, but any of these will work well. I use this to manage my 9 home computers (hey..I work for Intel...what did you expect?) and I also have this set up on 3 family memebers PC's, so I don't have to drive to their house to fix problems, and do it from my house.

http://www.realvnc.com/

http://www.access-remote-pc.com/

http://www.anyplace-control.com/

Microsoft has "remote PC" built into the XP O/S (so you already have it..just didn't know it), but it's not as user friendly.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LateralG said:


> There's no way around it, I have to take my desktop with us for our three-month stay in Michigan. Just the two of us, with occasional overnight stays by grandkids.
> 
> The only place I see to put it in our 21RS is in the bunk bed area.
> 
> ...


I think you will be a pioneer. Most people use a laptop. The cheapest way to go is maybe buy a used laptop with a dvd. This way you can watch movies as well.

If you figure out a great solution please tell us and post some pics.

Thor


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thor said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way around it, I have to take my desktop with us for our three-month stay in Michigan.Â Just the two of us, with occasional overnight stays by grandkids.
> ...


I have to agree that you would be better off with a Laptop just from the fact that it is designed to be bounced around a little whereas the desktop is not. I bought a Dell 6000 with a 1.63 MHz Pentium M that is just as fast as my desktop that has a 2.8 MHz P4. The laptop also has a 15.4" widescreen LCD that does great with photo and film retouching. If you plan on going and stay somewhere for a period of time, you might get by with using the desktop, but you should try to find out if you can "park" the harddrive head before moving it and make sure that it is secured and padded before moving the trailer.

I looked at modifying my entertainment unit in the 5th to use as a computer cabinet, but I think we are going to get a TV to fit instead. Will have to take the copier/printer with us though, so have to find a spot for it.

Could the bunks be modified to fold up like I have seen in some other campers? We looked at several that the bunks were hinged and would lock up out of the way. That might give you a place to build in a temp computer station . I would recommend that while traveling, move the computer box to the front of the camper since it would be subjected to less bouncing and vibration there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Could the bunks be modified to fold up like I have seen in some other campers? We looked at several that the bunks were hinged and would lock up out of the way. That might give you a place to build in a temp computer station . I would recommend that while traveling, move the computer box to the front of the camper since it would be subjected to less bouncing and vibration there.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> [snapback]92154[/snapback]​


Were the hinged bunks on Outbacks?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Lmbevard said:
> 
> 
> > Could the bunks be modified to fold up like I have seen in some other campers? We looked at several that the bunks were hinged and would lock up out of the way. That might give you a place to build in a temp computer station . I would recommend that while traveling, move the computer box to the front of the camper since it would be subjected to less bouncing and vibration there.
> ...


The bottom bunk in a 21RS is hinged.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

On our trip to Florida we took my wife's laptop with an Airport Card and were able to get "free" wireless internet in many locations. Some places recouped the costs by charging obscene nightly rates but what'r you gonna do?

I would go this route if you can.

As others have said, much easier to surf and sip a beer under the awning this way.

Wayne


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Katrina said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > Lmbevard said:
> ...


Yep. It's the top one I want to move, remove, or hinge.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Dell XPS-M140, Wide Aspect LCD, 1GB Memory, 80GB HD, Wireless Wi-Fi card with with Centrino 1.73GH CPU, Wireless Mini Mouse and has all of my necessary apps I use with the exception of a couple. This is my road/air travel computer. Also light and thin only weighs 5.38Lbs.







*"One Smoking Mobil"*









Vern


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1705 on order & due here next Tuesday (3/21/06). I'll clone my desktop to it & be almost ready for the road.

I then need an "office" in my 21RS. Front room is the best candidate, but top bunk is in the way. I need to be able to use that room for my office, and still have the ability to set up the bunk beds for grandkids when they visit.

Seems I'll be the pioneer in creating a dual-purpose room in the 21RS. All suggestions are encouraged.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

LateralG said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 1705 on order & due here next Tuesday (3/21/06). I'll clone my desktop to it & be almost ready for the road.
> 
> I then need an "office" in my 21RS. Front room is the best candidate, but top bunk is in the way. I need to be able to use that room for my office, and still have the ability to set up the bunk beds for grandkids when they visit.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Mod in progress.







You will love that new Dell. Laptops are just the way to go on the road.

Vern


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Scrib said:


> There is a Dell that comes pretty close to meeting your needs:
> http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/p...specstab#tabtop
> 
> It can be had with a 2.26GHz CPU, 1GB RAM and a decent NVIDIA graphics card. Just as important though, is that it has a 7200 RPM hard drive - most laptops have 5200 RPM drives, and that's a serious bottleneck on CAD and Pshop. You probably still want to invest in a good UPS, in case the shore power spikes or surges - and you probably want to get an extra AC adapter, just in case.
> ...


I want to second what Scrib said. I have to use Photoshop in my normal work and couldn't survive without it. When I need to take my work with me (which is becoming more and more necessary) my laptop HAS to suffice. I can't imagine a desktop being anything other than a huge obstacle. If, however, having a desktop solution is the only way you can get out I would invest in a "Small Form Factor" desktop with an LCD screen. Another possibility would be to replace your television with an LCD TV with a computer input. You could only work on your PC or watch TV at a time but it might work.

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When I was growing up, we had a camper that had a bunk over the dinette. The edge closest to the side of the camper had hinges on it and other edge had pins something like this only beefier:








kind of like the ones on public restroom stalls. While working, you could tilt the bunk up and pin it in place. Then if needed for a bed, you tilt it back down and it rests on side rails that are attached to the walls at the foot and head of the bed.

It would be a major mod and I'm not sure how much damage you would do removing the top bunk.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

7heaven said:


> When I was growing up, we had a camper that had a bunk over the dinette. The edge closest to the side of the camper had hinges on it and other edge had pins something like this only beefier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Removal without damage is the key. Re-installation would be a breeze ... comparatively.

Should I start a new thread on "Upper Bunk Removal"?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Should I start a new thread on "Upper Bunk Removal"?
> 
> [snapback]92247[/snapback]​


Looks like you should...


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm there.


----------

